# can wallboard be finished off without ANY sanding?



## moore

50 boards in church reno. the ladys were ina bunch about the sanding dust. i told them there would be no sanding at all. that statement bit me in the as$. IT TOOK FOREVER! angles were the worst part of it. made 00$ painter said it looked great, but was he lying ? the church ladies told me i was welcome to join there services anytime . [ i thought ] why spend all your money on a nice church to watch it fall in. the painter rolled. in a case like this i think spray would of worked better. i'm NO painter . maybe [email protected] can answer that one moo ding ding moo ding ding.


----------



## CE Drywall

I do some repairs with no sanding. I went back the to one this week (covering two can lights) that had been done for a few days and painted. I couldn't even find the repairs. 

I can't see doing anything substantial that way though. Get a vac sander and some plastic sheeting. It makes life easier.


----------



## moore

CE Drywall said:


> I do some repairs with no sanding. I went back the to one this week (covering two can lights) that had been done for a few days and painted. I couldn't even find the repairs.
> 
> I can't see doing anything substantial that way though. Get a vac sander and some plastic sheeting. It makes life easier.


porter cable vac sander ? i hear it's the sh&t . is the paper high $?


----------



## smisner50s

yeah they work good ..i use 220 on mine takes a little bit longer but finish is first class and clean....once you get the hang of using one up to that point you might do some damage..but like any new tool just takes getting ust to..flex makes a nice one with interchangeable triangle heads for getting right into the corners check it out flex power tools


----------



## cdwoodcox

I always tell them total dust free can be done but you will sacrifice some quality. Have you ever used dust control mud I use it in all medical facilities, electronic rooms, and any circumstance where dust is an issue. I sanded a wall in an office had 3 desks with 3 black leather chairs 6 feet behind me. After pole sand and spotlight wasn't a speck of dust on anything. It sands a little harder seems to never fully cure kind of like sanding half wet mud without the smearing but dust drops straight to the floor.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

well,God must of liked your job,your still here:yes:
that's what taping is all about,you don't like the results you got,you put it on your "do not do it this way again" LIST.
taping is a trade were we learn from our mistakes.
and if your talking about the painter spraying instead of rolling,it would of looked worse....God wouldn't of liked that:whistling2::jester:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> well,God must of liked your job,your still here:yes:
> that's what taping is all about,you don't like the results you got,you put it on your "do not do it this way again" LIST.
> taping is a trade were we learn from our mistakes.
> and if your talking about the painter spraying instead of rolling,it would of looked worse....God wouldn't of liked that:whistling2::jester:


your too much nuc. menonite church. there all carpenters. gotta stay on there good side.


----------



## moore

cdwoodcox said:


> I always tell them total dust free can be done but you will sacrifice some quality. Have you ever used dust control mud I use it in all medical facilities, electronic rooms, and any circumstance where dust is an issue. I sanded a wall in an office had 3 desks with 3 black leather chairs 6 feet behind me. After pole sand and spotlight wasn't a speck of dust on anything. It sands a little harder seems to never fully cure kind of like sanding half wet mud without the smearing but dust drops straight to the floor.


i have used it . takes forever to dry. your right ,sands clean, hides well. no pocs. less scratches .


----------



## comremodel

They must have had some bad experiences with hacks and tons of dust, the ones that slap a bucket on and sand 3/4 of it off. Typical for a church. 

Even the cheapo hand sanders with the screen abrasive that connects to a shop vac (with a clean filter and bag, a HEPA vac is the way to go though) will pretty much eliminate the dust. Should only be a quick once over if you are a good taper.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

Can wallboard be finished off without ANY sanding? The answer to that question is yes, but at what cost to the finisher. Any finisher who is worth their salt has not only asked this question, but has spent his career of continous learning creating systems and identifying those factors and variables that address this question. To achieve the goal of not sanding or at least reducing the amount of sanding, more time needs to be spent identifying common variation defects, prepping and prefilling, scraping and crossing off drag and stop marks, pits and dents, and other troubled areas. Having a good quality plaster's felt brush on hand for wet mopping helps too. Consistency and quality comes with a good system that addresses common variations.

Our work is dependent on who comes before us and who comes after. Remember those who go to bed with dogs, wake up with fleas. Network with quality people who are really looking to solve problems and not take advantage of the next guy in line. Knowing the "who, what and how" the work will be framed, hung, and painted is helpful. Working with and for people who clearly communicate expectations and say what they mean and do what they say ... talk the talk and walk the walk ... builds quality relationships, supports quality people, and makes for a business environment that is conducive to quality outcomes.

Profound knowledge - an understanding and appreciation for systems, variation, and psychology ... People making things happen - human behaviors and human actions.


----------



## fenez

The easiest way to tape and not have to sand is to give everything 4 coats instead of 3. We did a bunch of work in museums and there was absolutely no sanding of any kind allowed (they had a security guard with you at all times) nothing ever gets coated wet through wet and every coat is basically a light piss coat so you can build it up gradually. butts are coated one side at a time and so are inside corners. It is a major pain in the ass but it doesn't need to be sanded.


----------



## moore

IT can be done. I think someone here called it onion skins.
an extra thin coat or 2 is what it takes.
BUT 2 coats of flat paint won't cut it. sanded or not sanded..


----------



## DSJOHN

It.s actually called" veneer plaster" I got into doing it about 25 years ago because of dust issues---Alot of times on high cathedrals that are broke up with beam work we will plaster instead of tape after hanging we are up there just once and done. I know its not everyone option but it is mine!!


----------



## moore

DSJOHN said:


> It.s actually called" veneer plaster" I got into doing it about 25 years ago because of dust issues---Alot of times on high cathedrals that are broke up with beam work we will plaster instead of tape after hanging we are up there just once and done. I know its not everyone option but it is mine!!


Could you break that down for me John? veneer plaster is greek to me .
old school taper here. 
If veneer plaster is what i think it is , I've been doing it for many years.
Thank you for any input DS!


----------



## raven

Only with a high build primer.


----------



## jmr

scrape down zippers with a blade or wipe down with wet cloth,,, and spray a thick coat of tuff hide? i bet that would work good.


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## suncoast drywaller

moore said:


> 50 boards in church reno. the ladys were ina bunch about the sanding dust. i told them there would be no sanding at all. that statement bit me in the as$. IT TOOK FOREVER! angles were the worst part of it. made 00$ painter said it looked great, but was he lying ? the church ladies told me i was welcome to join there services anytime . [ i thought ] why spend all your money on a nice church to watch it fall in. the painter rolled. in a case like this i think spray would of worked better. i'm NO painter . maybe [email protected] can answer that one moo ding ding moo ding ding.


If I was asked the same as you, minimal dust . I would cover anything in the area I was working and simply use my dustless sander .easy end of story


----------



## DSJOHN

moore said:


> Could you break that down for me John? veneer plaster is greek to me .
> old school taper here.
> If veneer plaster is what i think it is , I've been doing it for many years.
> Thank you for any input DS!


Check the plaster forum on here--we talk about it /Diamond-Unical are 2 types of skimcoat plaster[veneer] 1 and done .I used to get .50c aft more than drywall but prices suck everywhere now:yes:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

*Level 5 Finish*

What is your interpretation of a Level 5 Finish and how are you achieving it? Thanks.


----------



## moore

Field General said:


> What is your interpretation of a Level 5 Finish and how are you achieving it? Thanks.


Didn't know what a level 5 was till i came here. Been doing it for years .
Cool term thou. 
I tape seam/block seam/skim seam/ down stripe seam/ extra thin wipe down on last pass.
butt joints / whatever it takes to flatten/ side stripe /thin wipe down on last pass.
bead / block with 10'' / skim with 12'' / bust out if needed/ thin wipe down on last pass.
angles/ one side at a time/ stagger/
slick ceilings/ thin coat over entire ceiling,,,,, /sure coating/
field screws / first coat heavy/ 3 thin coats on top/ NO LUMPS/
5'' 6'' 8'' 10'' 12'' / hawk / or give me a 5'' and a 12'' and i can do it all with that if i had too...............broad knifes.


----------



## boco

http://www.texmaster.com/magictrowel.html Not sure if you guys have used these or not but using these can give you a plaster look. I have the 12 but will be ordering the 22'. Didnt know they came any larget. Anyways a must have item. If you want no sanding with magic trowell it can be done. Skim vertical let dry reapply then horizontal. I have a mark 5 but still like the 18" roller with a 1" nap method better. Just alot cleaner and no need to bag anything off. For my small no dust jobs I just use a wet 3m sanding sponge let dry and then wipe down with dry paper towels or sweatshirt rags.


----------



## smisner50s

boco said:


> http://www.texmaster.com/magictrowel.html Not sure if you guys have used these or not but using these can give you a plaster look. I have the 12 but will be ordering the 22'. Didnt know they came any larget. Anyways a must have item. If you want no sanding with magic trowell it can be done. Skim vertical let dry reapply then horizontal. I have a mark 5 but still like the 18" roller with a 1" nap method better. Just alot cleaner and no need to bag anything off. For my small no dust jobs I just use a wet 3m sanding sponge let dry and then wipe down with dry paper towels or sweatshirt rags.


I got one they work good


----------



## boco

Do you have the 22"? That will be a big time saver with an 18" roller. I also have used them for knockdown with great success.


----------



## smisner50s

boco said:


> Do you have the 22"? That will be a big time saver with an 18" roller. I also have used them for knockdown with great success.


I like mine for knockdown.mine is 16 or 18 inch came from swp


----------



## justadrywallguy

moore said:


> Didn't know what a level 5 was till i came here. Been doing it for years .
> Cool term thou.
> I tape seam/block seam/skim seam/ down stripe seam/ extra thin wipe down on last pass.
> butt joints / whatever it takes to flatten/ side stripe /thin wipe down on last pass.
> bead / block with 10'' / skim with 12'' / bust out if needed/ thin wipe down on last pass.
> angles/ one side at a time/ stagger/
> slick ceilings/ thin coat over entire ceiling,,,,, /sure coating/
> field screws / first coat heavy/ 3 thin coats on top/ NO LUMPS/
> 5'' 6'' 8'' 10'' 12'' / hawk / or give me a 5'' and a 12'' and i can do it all with that if i had too...............broad knifes.


I got one but it is a Marshalltown. I like it.


----------



## justadrywallguy

boco said:


> http://www.texmaster.com/magictrowel.html Not sure if you guys have used these or not but using these can give you a plaster look. I have the 12 but will be ordering the 22'. Didnt know they came any larget. Anyways a must have item. If you want no sanding with magic trowell it can be done. Skim vertical let dry reapply then horizontal. I have a mark 5 but still like the 18" roller with a 1" nap method better. Just alot cleaner and no need to bag anything off. For my small no dust jobs I just use a wet 3m sanding sponge let dry and then wipe down with dry paper towels or sweatshirt rags.


this is the one i meant to respond to:whistling2:


----------



## Brian S

moore said:


> Could you break that down for me John? veneer plaster is greek to me .
> old school taper here.
> If veneer plaster is what i think it is , I've been doing it for many years.
> Thank you for any input DS!


 
We call it Skimming this side of the pond, as per youtube





 
We'll be doing some of this on the job we're on at the moment
I personally prefer Taping, but this is whats called for, and it's all £££


----------

